

Instantly predict indian railways pnr charting status - salilpa
http://pnr.me/predictor

======
salilpa
pnr final charting status prediction has always been a problem. numerous sites
have tried to solve this by making people vote on individual pnr blog posts. I
have build this prediction by analyzing past data.

Technologies used - flask, mongo, zeromq, scipy Feedback is greatly
appreciated

